# Sawing Pecan on the Wood Mizer



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

A guy gave me some pecan and I got a chance to saw one today. He had plenty more for me.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

that was a whopping whole 57 bdft +/-2


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Years ago, I built a bedroom suite out of Pecan. Beautiful wood, hard as hell.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Curious, how long does it take to make a cut from one end of a log to the other.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> Curious, how long does it take to make a cut from one end of a log to the other.


Id be more curious to find out how fast the blade dulls in that stuff. Pecan's some tough s***


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Steve Neul said:


> Curious, how long does it take to make a cut from one end of a log to the other.


It only takes as long as the time it takes to get the sawdust out from the blade moving forward:| :nerd2: >

Sticker it close and some weight....it likes to move!!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Tennessee Tim said:


> It only takes as long as the time it takes to get the sawdust out from the blade moving forward:| :nerd2: >
> 
> Sticker it close and some weight....it likes to move!!!


I'm still on the fence trying to decide whether or not to get a mill. I have access to a lot of white oak, aromatic cedar and hickory but I'm not sure I have the time to do it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Steve Neul said:


> I'm still on the fence trying to decide whether or not to get a mill. I have access to a lot of white oak, aromatic cedar and hickory but I'm not sure I have the time to do it.


Sorry Steve, I thought you were joking with MidGa. 

There's a lot of factors that go into the time to cut the length.
1) Horsepower of the saw
2) sharpness of the blade . I've had new razor sharp blades cut like they were dull due to wood density and I've had dullblades that would still cut like a hot knife in butter BUT weren't tracking flat.
3) density of the log/wood . Pine and cedar cut fast compared to white oak and such. NOTE*** MOST saw manufactures show mills sawing pine which looks fast and impressive BUT hardwood is a total different speed!!!
4) Width....Because I try to saw mostly super wide (16" and wider to 28") it gets to be a slow process....28" is creeping and it's harder to tell a dull blade to superwide...it's just slow!!!!
5) saw and it being in tune. Fine tuning of all the alignments is critical!!! Cooks Saws has the best info and items to get your saw dialed in. BELIEVE ME... MOST new saw right off the shelf aren't fine tuned...they're just ballparked and saw. Steve you've operated enough tools by now to know not all saws are created equal NOR handle the same.

Determining on a saw...
1) Decide what size you want to cut width and length
2) find out the "between guides" sawing capability...mine I can get a 36" diameter in my saw and squared BUT the max width of board is 28" between the guides.
3) Budget, budget, budget!!! determines almost everything. And bandmills have the same wide range of costs from cheaper consumer grades to full volume productions. Most of the main manufactures have all the lines due to consumer market growing.

ENJOY your sawing!!!! MidGa we didn't mean this as a hi-jack sorry if any inconvenience.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

I strongly recommend the woodmizer. it doesn't take long at all.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> Curious, how long does it take to make a cut from one end of a log to the other.




heres the video from that day


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm sure the woodmizer is a fine saw but more than likely I will end up with the HF mill if at all. If I was younger or planned to do more sawing it would be a different story.


Thanks for the video. It ran about like I imagined it would. What little wood I've been cutting I've been cutting short lengths freehand with a chain saw with a cross cut blade. Nightmare.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

now I have a stihl MS661 with a 36 inch bar and a panther mill. I haven't used the panther mill yet but I wouldn't buy another panther mill


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm curious, why wouldn't you buy another Panther Mill if you haven't even tried it yet? What doen't you like about it?
My impression was it was identical to the Alaskan saw mill (brand?) just a little less money.
I was considering buying one.
Thanks


----------

